# gobbling



## hunter74

Has anybody heard any gobbleing yet?


----------



## M.Magis

Lots. Usually starts in Feb. on those cold, clear mornings.


----------



## KingFisher89

Went out this morning and heard 2 one was on fire....it defiently got the heart pumping even though were still a month away


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

I don't have them around my place, but my dad is only 5 miles away and he is covered up in turkeys every year. He's been gone most of the winter (retired and travels warm weather states each OH winter) and just got back last week. He was telling me yesterday he has heard them going off almost every morning since he got back.

Never have hunted them around his place.....he fancies them as his "yard birds". He's got 3 homemade turkey feeders and he watches them from the house regularly. Although he wouldn't care if I set up in the woods & killed one of them he would make fun of me till the end of days so I leave them alone! Instead I drive 2 hours each way to hunt them in the big woods.....I couldn't handle the endless teasing for killing a yard bird


----------



## Bulldawg

A farm I hunt in Tusc. county had birds gobbling monday morning , went to a farm in Stark county thurs morning and didnt hear anything. Also saw some strutting last weekend.


----------



## bobk

Not only are they gobbling but they are breeding too. Saw this guy this morning while a bunch of other gobblers had to wait for their turn. They were not happy.


----------



## bobk

I went back upstairs about an hour later and another gobbler getting lucky right beside the tree that a bird was at erlier. He danced around her for quite a while until two other longbeards headed his way. I guess he figured he better get busy or the game was over. It was neat to see the hen pace around him and then just lay down and wait. Same way it works at home


----------



## JIMS SVT

I seen a field today with I bet 60 turkey at least in it.And one was all mounted up also.


----------



## fish4wall

i feel ohio starts to late for turkey..by time we can hit the woods most of the hens are on nest. what do you all think?


----------



## M.Magis

fish4wall said:


> i feel ohio starts to late for turkey..by time we can hit the woods most of the hens are on nest. what do you all think?


I agree completely. Takes a lot of the fun out of it, at least for me it does.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

If you think Ohio starts late, try PA. I hunt there as well and the season doesn't start until almost 2 weeks (April 30) after Ohio's does.


----------



## Mushijobah

Nice pics bob...per usual!


----------



## Countryboy23

Nice pics.I agree with season startin late.It sucks.


----------



## Big White 420

Call me crazy! in my years of turkey hunting experiences if the hens are on the nest by the time i get into the woods, thats the best scenario. no competition! because your gonna lose if try too have a calling contest with a live bird.


----------



## Snook

I think it depends on what part of the state your located. I hunt here in northeast ohio and feel it's about right. The southern part of the state it may be a bit on the later side. First 10 days in May are usually pretty good up this way with the birds still pretty active. As far as Pennsylvania I agree 100% with it starting too late. Hunting those last two weeks in May is pretty tough IMO. Very green,hot, and lot's of bugs not to mention less breeding activity...makes for some long quiet mornings.


----------



## firstflight111

fish4wall said:


> i feel ohio starts to late for turkey..by time we can hit the woods most of the hens are on nest. what do you all think?


and thats bad why ????? i like were we start its good time


----------



## KingFisher89

Those are cool pictures thanks for sharing


----------



## Mushijobah

fish4wall said:


> i feel ohio starts to late for turkey..by time we can hit the woods most of the hens are on nest. what do you all think?


I agree from a hunter's standpoint. I do think it's good that the turkeys seem to get a good amount of breeding time prior to the season where they are unbothered. On the contrary, I bump more nesting hens in the later season. Lots of issues to consider.


----------



## fish4wall

thats true..but...lol


----------



## Bulldawg

I will probably head out this weekend to do some scouting , cant wait . Havent been out to listen yet this year . Was going to scout last weekend , but the SUB-ZERO spring temps kept me at home . 

Anyone else have any gobbling reports ?


----------



## KingFisher89

Dont let the cold weather discourage you, it was 25 degrees this morning and they gobbled real good.


----------

